# concert photos....



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't like taking photos at shows, but managed a couple....


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Who is that?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Barrowman.


----------

